# Fish auctions coming up - killis and cichlids



## killi69 (30 Aug 2012)

The British Killifish Association will be holding its next bi-annual southern auction on Sunday 9th September.

The auction will be held at:
West Molesey Scout Hut
St Peter's Rd
West Molesey
Surrey KT8 2QE

This is a great opportunity to pick up some stunning fish at a fraction of LFS prices.  Most of the fish on offer would not be available in LFSs anyway.  Many are rare and bred pure to the locations from which they were collected.






For those who have not been to a fish auction like this before, the format is as follows.  Before the auction starts, buyers have a chance to take a good look at all the fish displayed on the auction table.  This is also an opportunity to find out more about the fish you fancy by asking others or speaking to the breeder of the fish you like.  People are very friendly and keen to offer advice to beginners.

The auction starts at 1pm. Entrance fee is £2 and you do not have to be a member of the BKA.


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Aug 2012)

*Re: Killi fish auction coming up - 9th Sept*

What are these fish like?


----------



## nayr88 (30 Aug 2012)

*Re: Killi fish auction coming up - 9th Sept*

AnyOne going from Essex I can jump in with? I'd help out petrol


----------



## killi69 (7 Sep 2012)

Killi auction this Sunday!

Also, if you are interested in fish auctions, another auction coming up is that of the British Cichlid Association, taking place in Redditch (near Birmingham) on Sunday 16th September. Most of the fish up for auction will off course be cichlids but sellers are allowed to include 25% of non-cichlids in their lots. I have copied some info below taken from the Tropical Fishforum. The link also contains an impressive list of some of the fish that will be auctioned - http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/to ... 6th-sept/;

The British cichlid association auction list is now available to view.. A superb range of cichlids from specialist UK breeders. Come and join us on the 16th for a superb day out. Everyone is welcome to attend and full details can be found here.. 

http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk 

or here..

http://www.facebook....12406608791025/


----------

